# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Nacionalizmi

## Kryeplaku

Me kete teme do mundohem te pershkruaj dhe te perkufizoj historikisht dhe ideologjikisht nje nga dukurite me te rendesishme te Historise Moderne, nacionalizmin. Mos prisni te lexoni ne kete teme nje analize te perkryer e cila do ju zbardhoj gjithcka, perkundrasi une pres prej jush ndonje zbardhim te metejshem. Thjesht duke pasur nje bagazh idesh, njohurish dhe besimesh disa here te nderlikuara dhe disa here te qarta thash te mundohem ti permbledh me kete teme duke dhene me nje menyre subjektive te bazuar mbi reflekse objektive nje perqartesim te lindjes se kesaj dukurie. Me kete teme do mundohem te jap nje version i cili me teper mundohet ta kuptoje nocionalizmin, sesa te shpjegoj ose ta percmoj. Prandaj do ju lutesha edhe juve nese keni ndonje ide ose njohuri te parqisni ne kete fryme, ne frymen e cila mundohet ti japi nacionalizmit vendin qe i takon larg shpresave dhe frikave!

flm

----------


## Veshtrusja

Me pelqen qe e keni hapur kete teme dhe pres me kuriozitet te lexoj cfare keni per te then.

Pershendetje Kryeplak dhe urime per temen!

----------


## Kryeplaku

Lajm baze i Historise Moderne eshte, dhe besoj se do mbetet per shume kohe, Revolucioni Francez. Ishte ky Revolucion qe ne fundshekullin e 18 i tha 'ndal' nje tjetre dukurie historike, e cila quhej feudalizem.

 Feudalizmi ishte bere shkaktar i nje shtypjeje mijevjecare dhe i nje sistemi te bajatur administrativo-burokrat (per te kuptuar sesa i bajatur ishte ky sistem ju them se ne Gjermani ne kete kohe ekzistonin reth 360 shtete) nga i cili historia europiane dhe cdo njeri vetem perpara nuk mundej te bente. Pra ekzistonte nje pengese ne zhvillimin e personalitetit, mundesive dhe aftesive te njeriut vetem sepse nje klase e caktuare aristokrate kishte rrenjosur mbi kete sistem interesat e saj themelore.

 Llogjike ishte mbas kaq vitesh shtypjeje te cohen disa persona, te zgjedhurit e shoqerise, dhe te ngrijne zerin e tyre. Keta persona ishin ata pjesetare te klases borgjeze te cileve perfitimi ekonomik (nga tregetia, por edhe nga zanatet qe linden me Revolucionin Industrial dhe zhvillimin e shkencave) i dha mundesine e te fitojne fuqi por edhe te fitojne inteligjence. 

Nje inteligjence e domosdoshme per te kuptuar dhe per te shprehur interesat personale, shoqerore pse jo dhe mbarshteterore. Te ketille inteligjence do mundeshim te thonim se gezonin edhe zoterinjte Mondeskie, Volter, Russo etj. Pra llogike ishte te verehet nje zhvillim i tepert i literatures nga ku buronin te gjitha llojet e frymezimit. Ishte kjo literature qe pergatiti oratoret ose demagoget e pare per te ngritur popullin francez ne krye, me pasoja te cilat pershkruan gjeresisht historia.


Revolucioni Francez eshte padyshim vatra e nacionalizmit europian. Kjo vater rinovuese kishte dy fytyra, njera ishte ideologjike dhe tjetra ishte praktike/vepruese/shembullore. Sigurisht ideologjia dhe veprat/rrjedhojat nuk mund te rine pa u perputhur.

Qe me thmeluesit e pare te iluminizmit vihen re dy karakteristika. Nese perdorim per shembull Volterin idelogjia e tij karakterizohet nga nje atomicizem, kurse ne rastin e Russos nga nje romantizem social.

 Volteri kryesisht fliste per te drejtat e personit dhe per qeveritarin e perkryer kurse Russon megjithese eshte teper e veshtire ta kuptosh duket shume here se e shikon personin si nje pjese te lire por e cila ben pjese ne nje bashkesi me te madhe natyrore. Keshtu edhe filozofet qe do vijojne pas Iluminizmit do thoshim se jane te ndare ne ata qe i japin perparesi personit (psh. Liberalistet) dhe ata qe i japin perparesi shoqerise/bashkesise (Socialstet, Nacionalistet etj.). 

Gjithashtu keta filozofe do mundeshim ti ndanim ne idealiste (dmth. ata qe besojne se gjerat mund te ndryshojne) dhe ne pervojtare (ata qe bazohen mbi historine) por edhe ne ata qe duke patur parasysh pervojat historike besojne se gjerat mund te ndryshojne (te tille jane Racionalistet, Marksistet etj.). Ajo qe ka rendesi per tu permendur gjithashtu eshte se ky ndryshim hirtorik, kur nje popull arriti te hedh mbreterine dhe feudalizmin dhe arriti te bashkohet ne nje shoqeri, beri shume intelektuale te asaj kohe qe ti perkushtohen ceshtjeve shoqerore. Disa u mundonin ti shpjegonin keto ndryshime midis perberjes se personit (psh. Kant) kurse disa te tjere midis perebrejs se shoqerive (Hegel dhe Marksi me vone).


 Ajo qe duhet shenuar eshte
se duke pasur parsysh edhe zhvillimin e shkencave fizike ne trurin e te gjithe ketyre filozofeve (perjashtoj Kantin) lindi mendimi se eshte e mundur qe te gjehet
nje *ligj fizik* me te cilin do mundeshin te shpjegonin historine dhe shoqerine (frymezues kryesor ishte Hegeli). Keshtu duke gjetur kete 'ligj fizik' besonin gjithashtu se mund te ndryshonin ngjarjet ose me mire se mund te gjenin receten me te cilen do i jepnin personit ose popujve qe perfaqesonin postin e duhur. I them te gjitha keto per te kuptuar dikush se sa lehte mund te kalonte nje filozof ne ate kohe nga inteigjenca ne ekstrem. 


Keta filozofe -te cilet do i referojme gjeresisht me poshte- kishin aleat kryesor shembullin francez. Ishte ky shembulli francez 'qe i vuri flaken' Europes. Papritmas ne cdo ane te kontinentit (kryesisht shtetet fsinje me Francen : Gjermani, Austri, Itali, Spanje, Poloni etj.) njerezit filluan te ngrihen ne revolucione kundra feudaleve qe i mbikqyrnin dhe vec te tjerash me ndihmen e disa idealisteve te kohes (Mazini ne Itali, Fichte, Herder ne Gjermani etj.) filluan te kerkojne edhe bashkimin 'kombetar'. Shpresat e ketyre popujve per c'lirim nga mbreterit dhe feudalet diti te perdore ne menyre te perkryer edhe "clirimtari" Napoleont, i cili "clironte" vendet europiane (pothuajse te gjithe kontinentin pervec Anglise, Rusise dhe Ballkanit) dhe perdorte te rinjte e ketyre vendeve si ushtare te vet te cilet do "clironin" edhe vendet e tjera. Por ce do qe Napoleonti vetem clirimtar nuk u tregua. 

Sidoqofte me Napoleontin kishin ndodhur disa gjera te cilat hapnin rrugen per nje ndryshim te madh te historise europiane. Midis te tjerash: 1)shtypja e Napolentit dhe demet e medha nga 'embargo kontinentale' qe Napoleonti i kishte vene Anglise rriti pakenqesine e popujve europiane dhe deshiren per clirim, 2)me Napoleontin aristokracia dhe dinastite europiane pesuan goditje te medha 3) aristokracia europiane vendosi qe te bashkpunoj kundra Napoleontit sidhe kundra cdo fuqie e cila nga ketej e tutje do lekundte pushtetin e saj. 

Pra me ikjen e Napoleontit nga skena europiane mbeten ne siperfaqe dy fuqi kundershtare, njera ishte deshira e pergjithshme per liri dhe dalje nga sistemi i vjeter dhe tjetra ishte perpjekja e aristokracise per te ruajtur interesat e saj. Keshtu megjithese armiqte e Napoleontit (psh. Metternich i Austrise dhe Alaksandri i Rusise) arriten ta mposhtin ate nuk arriten megjithate te ulin vrullin e popujve per ndryshim. 

Aristokracia europiane midis konferencave te saj dhe aleancave (psh. Konferenca e Vienes dhe Aleanca e Shenjte) vendosi te mposht me cdo menyre ngritjen e popujve kundra saj. Pasoje ishte te mbyten me gjak revolucioni i 1820, i 1830 por edhe ai i 1848 (te gjitha keto revolucione e kishin fillimin e tyre ne Paris) vetem se ky revolucioni i fundit (1848) perbente fillimin e trazirave te cilat mund te thonim se kishin si fryt ndertimin e komb-shteteve europiane. Keto trazira per mendimin tim do marrin fund vetem me Luften e Dyte Boterore por pasojat e tyre i shikojme edhe sot!




vazhdon.....

_ Nderhyra vetem per te ndare paragrafet, ne menyre qe te lexohen me kollaj. Lexim te kendeshem!_ Toro

----------


## Kryeplaku

Sic thame me siper Revolucioni Francez mbi te gjitha la pasojat e tij ne ideologjine dhe boten kuptimore te asaj kohe. Njeri nga keta "te mallengjyerit" e Revolucionit ishte edhe z. I. Kant, vetem se Kanti nuk donte asnje lidhje me 'ligjin fizik'. 

Duket se ajo qe me shume se gjithcka qe mallengjeu Kantin me Revolucionin ishte kjo perpjekja madheshtore e cdo personi ne vecanti per liri. Keshtu Kanti do behet qysh atehere 'engelli mbrojtes' i personit. Ajo cka e veconte Kantin nga bashkekohesit e tij ishte ideja e tij qe pershkruhet ne kete fraze: "do ishte e kote te mundohemi te percaktojme moralin me menyrat qe mundohemi te percaktojme natyren". 

Kanti thoshte se morali eshte ekzistant, vecse ai ekziston brenda cdo njeriu ne vecanti. Duke degjuar "ligjin e brendshem" (moralin qe vetpercakton) njeriu mund te behet i lire dhe mund te zoteroj denjesine, sepse denjesia eshte liria qe njeriu gjen brenda tij midis "ligjit te brendshem". 

Kanti ishte padyshim njeri qe respektonte vlerat demokratike, besonte ne nje demokraci kushtetuese ku ligjet respetonin lirine e personit (sic e nenkuptonte Kanti). Aq shume e perkrahte lirine e personit kanti saqe per lajmet e shemtuara qe vijuan Revolucionin Francez (therrjet midis atyre qe donin pushtetin) Kanti tha shprehjen madheshtore: "si mundet dikush ta fitoje lirine pa mesuar nga ajo?". Sidoqofte me atomicizmin dhe hedhjen poshte te cdo llogjike qe ekzistonte deri atehere Kanti i dha mundesine disa filozofeve pasardhes qe ta interpretojne ate ne baze te besimeve te tyre. 

Gjithashtu "denjesia" qe permendi Kanti u be arma me e mire e cdo politikani ambicioz te asaj kohe, dmth. duke besuar tek "ligji i brendshem" i tij besonte politikani i asaj kohe se kishte marre 'uraten hyjnore' per te bere cdo marezi dhe cdo ekstrem (qe sipas "ligjit te brendshem" ishte dicka e drejte perderisa kjo ishte deshira e pathyeshme e personit) pa pasur parasysh pasojat (ketu do mundeshim ta krahasojme me mendimin e Makiavelit: "ne rrugen e qellimit mos te te interesojne menyrat"). 

Interpretues i teorise se Kantit ishte edhe Fichte, nje tjeter Gjerman, i cili adhurimin kantian te personit e ktheu ne adhurim ndaj grupacionit/kombit. Fichte duke pranuar se liria e personit vjen nga "ligji i brendshem" shtoi "teorine e gjithesise", ku gjithesia pershkruhet si nje sistem organik i cili mund te vihet ne levizje vetem ne saj te levizjes se pjeseve qe e perbejne kete sistem organik. Cdo pjese duhet te jet ne levizje qe te levizi gjithesia (kete teori do e adoptojne Fashistet me vone). Keshtu sipas Fichtes cdo pjese mundet te jet e lire vetem ne saj te rolit qe luan mbi gjithesine.

 Duke e kthyer kete teori mbi temat shoqerore Fichte arriti ne konkluzionin se personi vetem duke qene pjese e nje shteti mundet te jet i lire. Liria vjen vetem kur personi bashkohet me shtetin, nje shtet i cili duhet te organizoje gjithcka deri ne hollesine me te vogel te jetes (duket keshtu Fichte si perkrahes i "totalitarizmit").

Me pas Fichte me te njejten llogjike kaloi ne marredhenjet nderkombetare ku cdo komb/race ka rolin e vet dhe keshtu mundet te qendroje i gjithe sistemi dhe te perparoje qytetrimi. Te shenojme ketu se sipas filozofeve se fillimshekullit te 19 qytetrimi perparon midis luftes (per Kantin "lufta e brendeshme midis te mires dhe se keqes", per Hegelin "lufta midis kombeve", per Marksin "lufta midis klasave"), pra dhe Fichte besonte se cdo komb mundohet te imponoj qytetrimin e vet dhe si perfundim nga kjo lufte fiton kombi me qytetrimin me te forte dhe keshtu qytetrimi perparon.

 Kombet Fichte i ndau ne ato qe flasin gjuhe te paster ose protogone (per Fichten te tille ishin Gjermanet) dhe ne ata qe flasin gjuhe te bastarduara dhe te dyte (te tille quante Francezet dhe Anglezet, sepse sipas tij frengjishtja eshte bastarduar nga latinishtja dhe eshte gjuhe e dyte sepse rrjedh nga gjermanishtja, te njejten gje afersisht tha edhe per Anglishten). Konkluzioni i Fichte ishte se ata qe flasin gjuhe protogone, dmth. Gjermanet, jane popull me fizik dhe keshtu do munden te bashkohen dhe te lirohen kurse ata qe flasin gjuhe te dyte ose te bastaduar jane popull i cthurrur, pa te ardhme. 

Pavarsisht se mendimet e Fichtes krijojne probleme tek lexuesi edhe megjithese shume here nuk tregojne vazhdimesine e duhur ndertuese, dmth. njera gje nuk sjell domosdoshmerisht tjetren, Fichte ishte mbase personi i pare qe i dha kaq rendesi gjuhes si dukuri identiteti. Sipas Fichtes kufinjte natyrore te nje kombi mbarojne atje ku mbaron se foluri gjuha e ketij kmbi, cdo kufi tjeter eshte artficial dhe shtypes.


vazhdon nje dite tjeter......

----------


## Veshtrusja

Kyreplak, te kerkoj falje para kohe sepse me duket sikur po te nderpres fjalen meqense akoma s'ke postuar gjithcka qe ke deshire te thuash por vetem dua te permend nje pike.

Ndoshta Revolucioni Francez dhe periudha e shekullit te 19 kane qen periudha kur ndienja nacionaliste eshte shperndare me thelle, por a nuk mendon se duhet te fillojm pak me perpara ne histori me zhvillimin e "kombe-shteteve" ne periudhen e Mesjetes? Disa mund te thon se pas Traktatit te Westphailia-s ne 1648, me zhvillimin e komunikimit dhe me udhetimet, njerezit ishin me shume ne djeni per ekzistencen e njerezve te tjere te ngjashem me ta, ashtu si dhe te atyre (me larg) qe ishin ndryshe nga ta. Nga shekulli i 16, Spanja, Anglia, Franca, Portugalia, ... ishin "kombe-shtete".

Pastaj, ashtu sic permendet dhe ju, fenomeni i nacionalizmit morri vrull me Francen Napoleone...

Mirepres cfare mund te shkruani me tej...  :buzeqeshje: 

Sinqerisht,

----------


## Kryeplaku

Nje tjeter filozof gjerman me ide nacionaliste i asaj kohe ishte dhe z. J. Herder. Herderi kishte pothuajse mendime te njejta me Fichten mbi ceshtjen e kombit gjerman dhe mbi dukurine gjuhe, e cila kishte kaq rendesi te madhe per Fichten. 

Por megjithate ajo cka citonte me teper Herder ishte kuptimi i luftes si nje vegel per perparimin historik dhe rendesia qe i jepte races. Sipas Herder kusht per nje shtet, perandori ose qytetrim qe te bej perpara eshte pastertia raciale. Per te shpjeguar kete ide ai perdorte si shembull disa perandori. 

Sipas tij Perandoria Osmane, India etj. nuk mundeshin te mbijetonin dhe te prodhonin kulture sepse perbeheshin nga shume raca kurse Kina, Mahlevite, Hebrejte etj. ngase ishin perandori/kombe te paperziera me raca te tjera mund te ndertonin perandori dhe akoma nese keto perandori shkatroheshin mundeshin megjithate te lejne shenjat e tyre mbi qytetrimin. 

Gjithashtu Herder citonte rrezikun qe mbillte mbi Gjermanet ndikimi francez (ne gjuhe dhe kulture) dhe kerkonte me domosdo bashkimin e Gjermaneve ne nje komb-shtet.

Qe mos zgjatem me teper me idete e sejcilit filozof te kesaj kohe, pasi morrem nje shije te pergjitheshme mbi idete dominante, ajo qe duhet shenuar eshte se keto idete, sic u shprehen nga Fichte, Herder etj. do ndikojne mbi shume filozofe te tjere te asaj kohe (ia vlen te permendet edhe francezi Gobino) dhe me shfaqien ne te njejten periudhe te teorise se Darvinit, mbi zhvillimin e specieve, do nderthurren dhe do krijojne ate qe quajme Neodarvinizem ose Darvinizem Social. 

Lufta midis kombeve/racave u njesua me "luften e specieve per mbijetese", keshtu specia me e forte u njesua me kombin/racen me te forte. Pra mbijetesa e nje kombi/race dhe mbikqyrja e tij mbi te tjerat nuk perbente gje tjeter vecse nje fenomen natyror, keshtu ishte e drejta e races me te forte qe te mbikqyri racat e tjera. 

Sic behet e kuptueshme Neodarvinizmi u be vegla me te cilen Kolonizmi, Imperializmi, Racizmi, Fashizmi dhe Nazizmi kerkonin te justifikonin veten. Por ne lidhje me keto kater dukuri besoj se do ishte me mire te analizohen me vete, duke ja lene kete te drejte nje anetari tjeter qe te sjelli njohurite dhe mendimet mbi ato dukuri, sigurisht pa munguar edhe nderhyrja ime!


vazhdon......

----------


## Veshtrusja

Fichte ndoshta ka ndikuar te filozof te tjere por, qe te jete tema sa me e kompletuar, mendoj se duhen shtuar perkufizime te nacionalizmit edhe nga filozof qe nuk kane qen domosdo ne perputhje me mendimet e Fichte. Nje shembull qe me vine ndermend eshte filozofi dhe historiani francez J. Ernest Renan (1823 - 1892). Renan ka then se ajo qe e perben nje kombe nuk eshte te folurit i te njejtes gjuhe apo ndienja se i perkasim nje grupi etnik, por arritja e gjerave te medhaja dhe te ngjashme ne te kaluaren dhe deshira per ti arritur ato gjera ne te ardhmen...

Do pres per te lexuar cfare tjeter keni per te shtuar, por me vone kam deshire te komentoj pak mbi nacionalizmin dhe ideologjine...

Pershendetje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hyllien

Kryeplak une te shkruajta se nuk do nderhyj derisa te mbarosh por nuk mu ndenj. Dua te bej disa sugjerime. 
Nese ka mundesi percaktoje me mire lidhjen e filozofeve me Nacionalizmin, te permendje filozfet qe kane lidhje me teper me ideologjine. Veshtrusja ka permendur me te drejte Renan, une po shtoj dhe Mazinin. 
Do te ishte mire dhe te permendje disa nga ngjarjet kryesore ne zhvillimin e kombit (nation) dhe te nacionalizmit jo vetem si ideologji si psh. Mareveshja e Vestfalias (Treaty of Westphalia).
Dhe per format e ndryshme te nacionalizmit mund te flitet.
Po pres te mbarosh njehere keto qe ke pergatitur. ke bere nje pune me vlere per ata qe jane te interesuar.
Gjithashtu nese mbetet informative nuk kemi çte diskutojme por mbase shtojme disa informacione. 
Mund te shkruash dhe diçka normative qe ta diskutojme.  :shkelje syri: 
Respekte.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Pavarsisht nivelit te saktesise ose inteligjences qe permbanin idete qe siperpermenda ato kishin nje rezultat te pamohueshem. Me keto ide u frymezuan nje numer i gjere njerezish nga shtresat me te ndryshme te shoqerive europiane, sidomos ne vende si Gjermania e cila ishte kthyer ne qendren e literatures dhe filozofise europiane. 

Njerez idealiste por edhe ambicioze ose demagoge filluan te deklarojne idete e tyre haptazi por edhe ti shkruajne, ne shtetet gjermane, shtetet italiane, ne France, Austri etj. Ne te njejten kohe universitetet gjermane ishin kthyer ne vatren e ideologjise nacionaliste. 


Pra pasoja me e rendesishme ishte qe me udheheqjen e ketyre rilindasve nacionalizmi dhe deshira per bashkim kombetar te kthehen ne vleren me te madhe te cdo populli. Biles kesaj radhe ky detyrim moral nuk lindte vetem nga nje ndjenje e castit por ishte mbi te gjitha nevoje natyrore e "argumentuar shkencerisht". 

Kjo 'nevoja natyrore' u nderthur gjithashtu me interesat e klases borgjeze/kapitaliste dhe me idete liberaliste te cilat vetem interes mund te kishin nga krijimi i shtet-kombeve ku tregjet do zmadhoheshin dhe do bashkoheshin, keshtu edhe interesat e kapitalizmit do realizoheshin. Shikojme ne kete rast se Liberalizmi me Nacionalizmin gjeten nje rruge te pebashket megjithese ne fillim filluan si ideologji me drejtim te kundert (por megjithate per mendimin tim rruga e dy ideologjive do ndahet perseri pas Luftes se Dyte Boterore kur kapitali nuk mjaftohet mλ me tregjet kombetare por kerkon nje treg boteror, duke e kthyer keshtu Liberalizmin ne zanafillen e vet).


 E vertete eshte gjithashtu se Liberalizmi nuk u tregua vetem ne formen e tij ekonomike aleat i Nacionalizmit, u tregua edhe ne formen e tij politike. Sukseset e Liberalizmit ne Angli dhe France 'zgjuan' popujt e shtypur europiane qe te kerkojne te drejtat e tyre demokratike dhe mbi te gjitha lirine ne veprim. Ne te njejten kohe ideja nacionaliste i dhuroi ketyre popujve besimin se liria mund te vije vetem midis shtet-kombit te pavarur!


Normale ishte qe ky ndrim llogjike i popujve europiane ne nje kohe kur parite monarkiste nuk deshironin asnje ndryshim te sjelli trazira. Ne fillim parite monarkiste me ne krye Rusine dhe Austrine arriten ti mbysin me gjak keto kryengritje, kundrarevolucioni i tyre arriti ne aq sukses te madh saqe ia dolen mbane qe te kthejne monarkine ne pushtet akoma edhe ne France. 

Kurse ne mbreterite e tjera, Spanje, Dy Sicelite (Napoli), Austri e tj. gjaku rridhte pa pushim. Por ajo qe nuk kishin menduar ose kishin frike te mendojne keta mbrojtesit e sistemit te vjeter ishte se "kur lumi mbushet me uje jashtmase, atehere nuk ka pengese qe ta ndaloje te derdhet". Me revolucionin e 1848 u duk se erdhi dita qe "lumi do merrte para cdo pengese". "Semundja e Patates" te Irlandes u be shkak i nje krize te madhe ekonomike (ne nje kohe kur patatja ishte kthyer ne buke dhe gjelle bashke) per Europen. 

Por sic u duk kriza ekonomike me shume se shkak ishte pretekst. Dhe sa here behej fjale per pretekste te tilla populli francez u tregonte me i gatshem se cdokush tjeter. Francezet i rikthehen demokracise (per ta humbur ate perseri, perkohesisht). "Pra perderisa Francezet e arriten dy here demokracine pse mos ta shijonin edhe te tjeret nje here?". Vetem se kesaj here ne mendjen e shume njerezve demokracia perbente sinonim te shtet-kombit

Levizjet e para do vihen re ne vendet qe kishin edhe problemin me te madh, keto ishin Italia, Austria, Gjermania. 

Italia ne kete kohe ishte e ndare ne disa shtete/dukata/mbreteri dhe ne protektorate austriake ose toka te banuara me Italiane qe ishin nen sundimin austriak (si psh. Venecia). Mbreterite me te rendesishme te Italise ne kete kohe ishin Sardenja (qe permbante edhe pjesen me te zhvilluar te Italise se Veriut me qender Pedemontin) dhe Dy Sicelite. 

Ne keto zona do fillojne edhe kryengritjet e para me frymezues shoqaten e Karbonareve (minatoret e qymyrgurit) e cila se shpejti do mbledhi ne gjirin e saj nje ser intelektualesh me kryesor Mazinin (liberalist) i cili do publikoje edhe gazeten Nova Italia. Ne fillim kryengritjet e Karbonareve do deshtojne por idete e tyre do pushtojne te gjithe Italine pa pengesat qe vejne kufinjte. Kesaj radhe nga idete u preke edhe vet paria e monarkiste e Sardenjes (Pedemontit) ku kryeministri liberalist Kavur (1850 afersisht) ishte kthyer ne personin me finok dhe me idealist te Italise. 

Kavuri arriti nga njera ane te ket mbeshtetjen e Anglise dhe Prosise kurse nga ana tjeter te kete mosperzierjen e Frances keshtu inkurajoi revolucionet dhe perleshjet ne mbreterite/dukatat e vogela italiane akoma edhe ne zonat qe ishin nen mbikqyrjen austriake. Ne te njejten kohe sherbimin e tij mbi idene e bashkimit do dhuroje edhe nje luftetar i perjetshem, qe e kishte kaluar jeten duke luftuar neper Ameriken Latine, i quajtur Garibaldi. 

Ne vitin 1860, pasi shtetet e Italise se siperme ishin bashkuar me Sardenjen, Garibaldi do mbledhi 1000 vullnetare te armatosur do niset per te cliruar Siceline. Pas disa betejash te vogela manovrimeve finoke Garibaldi do e bej endren realitet. Italia e poshtme u bashkua me Italine e siperme. Jashte Italise mbeti vetem Roma ku Papa u mbronte me ushtare franceze dhe Venecia (e ndonje zone tjeter reth saj) qe ishin ende nen mbikqyrjen austriake. Ne vitin 1861 Italia u shpall Mbreteri Kushtetuese por Kavuri do vdesi te njejtin vit pa arritur te shijoje triumfin e tij.

Ne te njejten kohe qe Italia u bashkonte Austria kishte filluar te ndahet. Kryengritjet e provincave italiane, hungareze, poloneze, sllave etj. kishin krijuar nje klime mbytese per monarkine austriake. Kryengritjet u shtrine deri ne Viene dhe per te kuptuar dikush rendesine e tyre mjafton te mendoj se vet Metternich, nje nga politikanet me te fuqishem te Europes qe me idete e tij monarkia europiane arriti te zgjasi jeten e saj, u detyrua te shnderohet ne nje qytetar te thjeshte dhe ne kete menyre te braktisi Vienen. Ne 1849 Hungaria u shpall e pavarur dhe e ajo iu kthye Austrise vetem pas nderhyrjes se ushtrise se Carit. Ne 1867 Austria do ndroj emrin e saj ne Austrohungari.

Sic e vume ne dukje edhe me siper ideja e bashkimit-kombetar nga nje moment e tutje nuk perbente prone vetem te intelektualeve dhe borgjezeve por u adoptua edhe nga politika te caktuara. Idene e bashkimit gjerman kishte perqafuar edhe Bismarku, fillimisht ambasador i Prosise ne Petrograd (Rusi). Bisamarku megjithese ishte konservator dhe monarkist kerkonte bashkimin e Gjermanise. E kerkonte kete bashkim me nje kusht, qe monarkia prose te kthehet ne fuqine udheheqese te Gjermaneve. 

Menjehere pas emerimit te tij ne kancelar (reth 1860) nuk la gje pa bere (me gjithe kuptimin e fjales) qe te arrije qellimin e tij. Bismarku me politiken e tij te jashtme u kthye padyshim ne nje nga personalitet me qendrore (nese jo ne personalitetin qendror) qe ka njohur mendimi dipllomatik ndonjehere (pra ato qe do shkruaj ne vazhdim per te jane pak). 

Qellim te pare qe vuri ishte qe ti marri Austrise rolin e saj si kryetare e botes gjermane (ekzistonte nje konference pangjermane ku Austria kishte kryesine) kete gje ai e arriti duke e vetmuar ate dipllomatikisht nga Franca dhe Anglia dhe duke fituar aleancen e Italise, e cila kerkonte toka austriake, gjithashtu duke siguruar per Prosine aleancen e shteteve te Gjermanise Veriore. Keshtu kur gjeti rastin i hapi lufte Austrise, nje lufte qe la pa mend te gjithe ushtaraket dhe diplomatet e asaj kohe se zgati vetem pak dite (ngase Bismarku nuk donte ta kthente Austrine ne armik te perjetshem, thjesht kishte pergatitur nje marreveshje te cilen Viena do e pranonte pa qene e nevojshme qe te kryet lufte shkatruese, nje marreveshje me te cilen Prosia do fitonte perparesine dipllomatike dhe strategjike).

 Pas Austrise Bismarku iu kthye Frances, ku nipi i Napolentit te Madh, Ludvik Napoleonti, qeveriste per me teper se 20 vjet. Pasi arriti te vecoj edhe Francen, sic kishte bere me Austrine, Bismarku do fusi ushtrine prose ne Paris ne 1870/71. Keshtu duke "hequr qafe" Francen dhe ish-Austrine, tani Austrohungari, dhe duke fituar me dinakeri mosperzierjen ruse dhe angleze i kishte tashme duart e lira per te realizuar endren e tij. 

Endra e tij u realizua me 18 Janar 1871 ne Sallen e Pasqyrave te Versalise kur Gjermania u shpall perandori me Kaizer monarkun pros dhe kancelar vet Bismarkun. Megjithate me levizjet e tij Bismarku vec atyre qe permendem kishte arritur edhe dicka tjeter.... kishte pergatitur fushen ku do kryej Lufta e Pare Boterore!

----------


## Kryeplaku

Ne ditet e sotme i jane hedhur shume faje nacionalizmit, sidomos per kryerjen e luftrave dhe gjenocideve.... thua se perpara nacionalizmit nuk ndodhnin luftera dhe gjenocide, thua se perpara se te zbulonim ndjenjen kombetare nuk ekzistonin "marifete" te tjera te cilat ne i benin "te drejte" luften.

 Lufta eshte mbase dukuria me e vjeter e cila percakton marredhenjet midis njerezve. Lufta eshte shume e keqe por shume here eshte e nevojshme, se vetem me kete menyre arriten qe te plotesohen deshirat dhe nevojat e nje numri me te madh grupacionesh. 

Sepse nese "jo luftes" do te thote me pak vdekje nuk eshte e domosdoshme qe te nenkuptoje me shume liri, nganjehere liria vjen midis luftes. Kete te pakten na ka treguar Historia, dhe une i besoj Historise! Pra nese gjate analizes qe i bejme Nacionalizmit do hiqnim menjane dukurine lufte atehere do gjejme edhe shume gjera te dobishme.

 Midis idese nacionaliste kombet/popujt kerkuan te drejten e tyre per veprimtari te lire dhe per te kultivuar ato vlera qe midis nje historie shumeshekullore kishin fituar. Pra me te vertet ishte kjo nje kerkese per te zhvilluar me teper historine e njerezimit, qe feudalizmi e kishte ngadalesuar. Gjithashtu keta popuj duke u bashkuar ne komb-shtete u fuqizuan dhe keshtu te fuqizuar dhe te bashkuar ishin te gatshem per sfida me te medhaja se ato qe mund te realizojne banoret e nje feude.

 Por si ne rastin e feudave dhe perandorive, komb-shtetet nuk mbeten pa i hyre rruges se konkurences. Biles ne kete rast konkurenca ishte shume here me e madhe sepse shtetet ishin zmadhuar, ishte zmadhuar fuqia e tyre, por dhe sepse ajo qe vihej ne "rrezik" ishte "interesi kombetar".

 Konkurenca kesaj radhe u be me e eger sepse ato qe viheshin ne rrezik ishin perfitimet qe me kaq mund popujt kishin fituar. Pra ishte ky "rrezik" kaq i madh qe diten disa persona me vone, por edhe sot, ta perdorin ne menyre te perkryer per te hedhur popuj te tere ne lufte (te shenojme ketu se interpretim ekstremist nuk njeh vetem Nacionalizmi, por edhe ideologji te tjera). 

Dhe meqenese rreziku ishte me i madh edhe lufta u be me e madhe dhe kur lufta u be me e madhe u be edhe shkatrimi me i madh dhe kur u be me i madh shkatrimi atehere u be edhe frika nga ai me e madhe! Pra nese ketyre kombeve i sigurohen te drejtat dhe demokracia dhe iu shpjegohet se shkaqet e luftes sulmuese nuk kane ndryshuar qe ne lashtesi, vetem mbulesat ndryshojne, dhe duke pasur parasysh se kesaj radhe rreziku eshte me i madh per te gjithe ... mbase do e duan me pak kete lufte.

 Por nga ana tjeter duhet qe marresit e vendimeve ta ken kuptuar se njerezit nuk jane te gatshem te braktisin ndjenjat e tyre kombetare, pra duhet ti respektojne ndjenjat kombetare te cdo populli ose minoriteti dhe duhet te mos imponojne nje sistem te perbashket kulturor mbi cdo popull (ne rastin tone, per hir te Globalizmit). 

Mbase kombi dhe ndjenja nacionale sic linden ashtu edhe mund te vdesin. Por perderisa ne kete moment ekzistojne, atehere duhet ti respektojme ato. Keshtu duke respektuar vecorite tona dhe vecorite e te tjereve do mundemi te ndertojme nje bote internacionale ku popujt jetojne me harmoni. Dhe jam i sigurte se respekti me teper se imponimi mund te sjelli nje dite njesimin! Kurse imponimi perben ekstrem, dhe ekstremi vetem ekstrem lind!

*
© Erjus Mezini per Forumin Shqiptar*

----------


## Kryeplaku

Per ta bere kete teme sa me te afert tek lexuesi thashe qe ti shkruaj njohurite dhe idete ashtu sic i kam tretur mbi veten. Pra ju kerkoj ndjese nese lash ndonje paqartesi, ndonje ngatrese te vogel etj. Kerkoj ndjese edhe per gabimet ortografike por ngaqe mu duken te gjata postimet nuk para i korigjova. Gjithashtu ne lidhje me frazat qe perdor nga autoret nese disa nga ato nuk i pershtaten 100% menyres lektike me te cilen u shprehen nga ata ju siguroj se i pershtaten 99% permbajtjes se frazave qe filozofet e caktuar shprehen!

Libra qe do ju sygjeroja:

Mbi Nacionalizmin : Elie Kedourie "Nationalism" 2002
Mbi iedologjite politike pergjithesisht : G. Sabine "History of Political Theory" 1961
(megjithese per fillestaret do keshilloja nje liber historik fillimisht, mbi historine moderne europiane, ngase librat qe siperpermenda jane fantastik por pak te lodhshem).


Tani ne lidhje me te interesuarit reth kesaj teme, Veshtrusja dhe SuiGeneris, une e thash qe ne fillim qe mos prisni t'ju zbardhoj gjithcka kjo teme perkundrasi une mezipres shtojcat e juaja ose analizat mbi te gjithe kete kolazh ceshtjesh qe mund te lindi nga Nacionalizmi. 

flm

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Atdhedashuria është pjesë e besimit dhe veprimit(_imanit_ dhe _ihsanit_).

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Ndoshta Revolucioni Francez dhe periudha e shekullit te 19 kane qen periudha kur ndienja nacionaliste eshte shperndare me thelle, por a nuk mendon se duhet te fillojm pak me perpara ne histori me zhvillimin e "kombe-shteteve" ne periudhen e Mesjetes? Disa mund te thon se pas Traktatit te Westphailia-s ne 1648, me zhvillimin e komunikimit dhe me udhetimet, njerezit ishin me shume ne djeni per ekzistencen e njerezve te tjere te ngjashem me ta, ashtu si dhe te atyre (me larg) qe ishin ndryshe nga ta. Nga shekulli i 16, Spanja, Anglia, Franca, Portugalia, ... ishin "kombe-shtete".


Shkaqet qe keto mbreteri qe ju permendet perngjasojne me shtetet e sotme qe kane zene siperfaqen e tyre jane historike dhe mund t'ia gjesh zanafillen qe ne lashtesi (me krijimin e mbreterise frange dhe krijimin e mbreterise visigoth'the-alane te Spanjes qe ne shekullin e katert e.s.) e deri ne Mesjete me pushtimin arab te Spanjes  dhe me krijimin e Perandorise se Shenjte Romake Frange nga Karlomagni dhe menyren sesi ajo u nda me pasardhesit e tij. Megjithate edhe me vone keto vende u kthyen ne perandorira shumetnike dhe te ndara ne disa pjesetime te tjera (sidomos Franca dhe Anglia). Pra megjithese ishin me unike se shtetet e tjera te kohes kam mendimin se do ishte e veshtire te thuhet se perbejne komb-shtete!

flm

----------


## Kryeplaku

Tek Ernest Renan nuk u referova qellimisht, se qellimi i temes sic e kisha ndermend ta shqyrtoj une ishte qe te shqyrtoj nacionalizmin si ideologji dhe menyren sesi ai lindi dhe coi ne ngritjen e shtet-kombeve te para qe sherbyen si shembull per popujt e tjere. Prandaj e shtrova kete teme tek 'historia boterore' dhe jo tek ndonje nenforum tjeter. Pra nuk me interesoi cfare eshte 'kombi' ne te cilin u referua edhe Renan dhe gjithashtu kam mendimin se Renan i shprehu keto ide pasi ishin ndertuar shtet-kombet e para, mbas 1880 nese e mbaj mend mire. Megjithate tema eshte e hapur per cdo mendim, analize ose shqyrtim!


Dhe dicka tjeter: kerkoj te falur qe e kam shkruajtur gabim emrin e Napoleonit (ne 'napoleont').... por me eshte ngulitur me 't' mbrapa sepse ashtu shkruhet ne Greqisht!

flm

----------


## Veshtrusja

Kryeplak, ne kohen e Mesjetes individet e konsideronin veten perkates te nje qyteti apo monarkie (mbretit te frances psh, apo perandorise romake, apo papes, etc.), por jo vete Frances, si shembull. Megjithate, nga vitet e fundit te Mesjetes, komb-shtete filluan te zhvilloheshin. Me Marreveshjen e Vestfalias ne 1648 autoritete me te centralizuara rezultuan (flmn krijimit te gunpowder). E megjithate, nuk ishte deri nga fundi i shekullit te 18 kur Franca zhvilloi himnin kombetar La Marseillaise. Mendoj se ksaj teme do ti mungonte dicka e rendesishme nese nuk do perfshihej Marrveshja e Vestfalias ne zhvillimin e nacionalizmit kombetar. Por, cdo njeri ka opinionet e veta

Meqense tema ishte e titulluar Nacionalizmi, mendova se mund te konsideronim me gjeresisht mendime mbi nacionalizmin nga filozof/historian te tjere, pse jo edhe nga mendimtar me te kohes. Megjithate, nese e ke evituar qellimisht Renan, nuk po e zgjas me teper kete pike.

Pak komente ne lidhje me kombe-shtete dhe nacionalizmin:

Komb-shtete, edhe pse ndoshta ne ate kohe mund te quheshin konstrukte natyrore, sot nuk jane detyrimisht konstrukte natyrore, shoqerore por me shume tentojn te jene grupime arbitrare per qellime ekonomiko-politike. 

Shpesh sentimentet nacionaliste arrine nje intensitet ne periudhe ku perceptohet nje fare stresi, sidomos kur stresi vine nga nje rrezike i jashtem (external threat). Si shembull mund te konsiderojm nderhyrjen Gjermane ne Bashkimin Sovjetik (BS) qe e lejoj Stalinin te ndertonte nje lufte nacionaliste edhe pse ishte nje diktator Ose, mund te konsiderojm Ukrainen gjat fillimit te LIIB kur tentoj ti bashkohej Gjermanise Naziste per hire te aspiratave te veta nacionaliste (ti shkeputej BS-s).

Pra, nacionalizmi, ne teori, mund te lidhet me njenja dashurie ndaj kombit te vet, por ne praktike, nacionalizmi kombinohet me nje ashpersi apo opozicion ndaj kombeve te tjere (Orwell dhe Neibuhr kane shkruar me gjeresisht mbi kete nese jeni te interesuar per te lexuar me tej).

Kryeplaku, me te drejte, permendi Gjermanine dhe Italine si vende ku nacionalizmi ishte me i theksuar, por mendoj se duhet identifikuar midis nacionalizmit ne Europen Lindore dhe Europen Perendimore. Gjithashtu mendoj se duhet te pyesim per suksesin e nacionalizmit revolucionar ne Azi dhe Afrike. A ishte i suksesshem nacionalizmi revolucionar gjat shekullit te 19 ne Azi dhe Afrike? 

Ne lidhje me Europen, ne Europen Perendimore nacionalizmi perfshiu nje kombinim te rajoneve te paunifikuara, ndersa ne Europen Lindore ai mori nje tjeter form duke rezultuar ne komb-shtete nga ndarja e pernadorive otomane, austro-hungareze, dhe ruse. Keto kerkesa nacionaliste, sidomos me krijimin e shteteve Ballkanike, kane luajtur nje role te rendesishem ne inicijimin e LIB. Psh, Austriaket kishin frike nga nacionalizmi Serb pas vrasjes se Franz Ferdinandit ne 1914. Dicka tjeter qe mendoj se eshte e rendesishme: kur shtetet jane heterogene (te perbera me shume grupe etnike), atehere udheheqesit kane frike se kerkesa per vete-percaktim/vendosshmeri (self-determination) mund te krijoj kerkesa te tjera nga publiku te cilat mund te sjellin ndarjen e shtetit (kujtoni Jugosllavine). Nje frike e tille e shtyu politiken Austriake deri sa ndikoj te krijimi i LIB 

Persa i perket Nacionalizmit dhe Ideologjise politike, ka raste kur nacionalizmi dominon mbi nje ideologji. Sovjetiket dhe Kinezet komunist ishin te dy perkrahes te Marksizmit, por se pari (ne shumicen e rasteve) ata kane qen Ruse dhe Kinez. Edhe marredheniet Vietnamez-Kineze mund ti konsiderojm si shembull. Pavaresisht nga ideologjia Marksist-Leniniste, u be lufta ne 1979-en. Poashtu, mund te konsiderojm dhe LIB kur ideologjia nacionaliste fitoj kunder ideologjise internacionalist/socialiste.

Gjate shekullit te 19, ashtu sic ka permendur dhe Kryeplaku, ka patur nje (le ta quaj) konflikt midis Lirise dhe Paqes. Lufta per Liri perceptohej se kerkonte nje thyerje te Paqes. Mazini qe, eshte permendur nja dy here me siper, ishte nder nacionalistet me te suksesshem ne Europe. Ai thoshte se edukimi dhe rebelimi do ta lironin Italine.

Ndoshta dikush mund te na thot dicka me teper ne lidhje me Ligen Internacionale per Paqe dhe Liri te 1867-es dhe mbi Garibaldin

Diskutim te mbare.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kryeplaku

Veshtruse gabimi im ishte qe nuk e permenda qe ne fillim qe do perqendrohem tek shek. i 19 ne Europe. 

Megjithate une per vete nuk gjej ndonje lidhje te domosdoshme te Vestfalise me nacionalizmin ose gjenezen e nacionalizmit (biles me shume e shoh nga nje pikpamje strukturaliste, dmth. me duket sikur te fortet e Europes vendosen te mos i bejne lufte njeri-tjetrit qe te mbeten ende te forte mbi popullatat/kombet qe zoteronin) por do mundohem ti hedh nje sy perseri marreveshjes dhe do sjell ndonje lajm te ri nese eshte e nevojshme. 


Saper punen e nacionalizmave te Europes lindore, te parat qe u zhvilluan (pervec atyre qe permenda me siper) ishin ai grek dhe ai serb, sidomos nga njerezit e diaspores. Shkaqet ishin dy: 1) se Greket edhe Serbet kishin shume njerez qe jetonin jashte, sidomos ne Austrohungari, te cilet u ndikuan nga nacionalizmi europian dhe 2) sepse keto nacionalizma u fuqizuan edhe nga Franca me Angline por edhe nga Rusia, per shkaqe te ndryshme.

 Sidoqofte keto vende u vonuan shume te ndertojne shtet-kombe (shiko ketu ). Pastaj e kishte radhen nacionalizmi rumun me ate bullgar dhe ne fund te shekullit te 19, nacionalizmi shqiptar (me gjeneze Shqiptaret e Italise/Kalabrise dhe me vone ata te Rumanise dhe Austrohungarise per te kaluar pastaj ne Stamboll dhe Egjypt dhe per te arritur ne fund brenda ne Shqiperi). 

Per nacionalizmat e tjere europiane nuk di shume gjera. Por per nacionalizma ne Azi dhe Afrike mund te flasim vetem ne shek. e 20 biles pas LIB por akoma edhe pas LIIB ose edhe per nacionalizma qe tani po lindin ose pritet te lindin! I vetmi nacionalizem aziatik qe njoh te jet zhvilluar me pare se shek. 20 eshte ai japonez (dhe ka mundesi te jet zhvilluar dhe ai kinez dhe kurd, por e them me ndrojtje). 

Ne keto zona mund te ken lindur shume rryma rilindase ne shek. e 19 dhe ate te 18 por nuk eshte e nevojshme te ken qene rryma nacionaliste. Naconalizmi i pare ne Lindjen e Mesme ne fillim te shek. te 20 eshte ai turk, pastaj ai arab (kurse nacionalizmi hebraik e ka gjenezen ne Europe). 

Gabimisht shume studjues ngatrojne rrymat e ndryshme ne LM me nacionalizem, si psh. Xhamal Al-Afganin, Hasan Al-Bena etj. por e verteta eshte se idete e tyre nuk ishin nacionaliste ishin rinovuese dhe u sherbyen si burim per nacionalistet e shek. 20, sidomos pas LIB. Gjithashtu disa te tjere ngatrojne rrymat e Perandorise Osmane (Otomanizem, Panturanizem, Panislamizem etj.) me nacionalizmin por as ato nuk perbejne nacionalizem (per me teper shiko ketu ).

 Pas ketyre nacionalizmave, tjeter nacionalizem i madh qe do lindi ne Azi eshte ai indian, njecik para LIIB. Pastaj kam mendimin se do shfaqen te gjitha nacionalizmat e tjera qe si perfundim do ken renjen e kolonive.

----------


## Hyllien

Une duhet te lexoj dhe njehere me vemendje ato qe keni shkruar me siper (te shoh psh. qe E. Mezini ka shkruar (edhe pse pak) per Mazzinin  :buzeqeshje:  ). Me vone do shkruaj pak me gjere.

Persa i perket Vestfalias, ka rendesi pasi mund ta marim si piken ku kombi (nation state) u konfirmua si nje qenie legale. Njerezit kane ndjere diçka per vendin ku jetoni ndhe me pare, por ky nuk ka qene kombi. 

Megjithese si ndodh me ideologjite ne pergjithesi, perpiqen te gjejne fillin e tyre sa me heret ne histori, atehere do duhet te permendim qytet-shtetet Greke e Italiane. 

Kryeplaku mbase ka si qellim shpjegimi e ideologjise, por rrjedhojat jane po aq te rendesishme. Njekohesisht ndjarjet qe kane qene rrjedhoje e ideologjise, ndikojne me pas mbi vete ideologjine. 

Nuk kam shume njohuri nga historia (menyre e zbutur per te thene qe nuk di gje) por ata qe dine mund te shkruajne.
LIB eshte e rendesishme sepse shkaterroi perandorite shumekombeshe ne Europe, (Osmane, Austro-Hungareze). Mareveshja e Versajes dhe e drejta per vetevendosje, nje nga 14 pikat e Wilsonit, rikonfirmoi idene e nacionalizmit. Ata qe kane me teper njohuri nga historia mund te benin nje pershkrim me te mire te ngjarjeve historike si Vestfalia, bashkimi Italian dhe Gjerman, Ligen e Kombeve, dhe dekolonizmin. 

Konfliktet nderetnike ne vazhdim gjithashtu jane te rendesishme. (Pres qe ju ti sqaroni me mire keto.)
Pyetjet lindin menjehere. A duhet qe te gjitha kombet te kene shtet? Duhet komb-shtet apo mjafton demokracia per te ruajtur vlerat kombetare ne shtetet shumekombeshe? A jane vlerat/normat kombetare ne konflikt me ato universale? e keshtu me rradhe.


Do ishte mire te behej dhe nje ndarje e formave te ndryshme te nacionalizmit, (etnik, romantik, fetar etj.), dhe te benim ndarjen mes ideologjise (konceptit) dhe veprimeve per organizmin e shoqerise.


Dhe se fundi do te ishte me mire per mendimin tim qe te diskutonim jo vetem ideologjine po dhe ngjarjet, se si nacionalizmi sjell kunderveprim nacionalist nga te tjeret, suksesin apo deshtimin e nacionalizmit ne Azi, nacionalizmin Turk, Zionizmin etj. etj. megjithese kjo mund te jete me teper teme diskutimi tek problemet nderkombetare. 

Nese tema do te lidhej me teper me ngjarjet, jo vetem me idete mbase do te kontribojne dhe anetaret e tjere.


Pershendetje.

----------


## tani_26

> Sic thame me siper Revolucioni Francez mbi te gjitha la pasojat e tij ne ideologjine dhe boten kuptimore te asaj kohe. Njeri nga keta "te mallengjyerit" e Revolucionit ishte edhe z. I. Kant, vetem se Kanti nuk donte asnje lidhje me 'ligjin fizik'. Duket se ajo qe me shume se gjithcka qe mallengjeu Kantin me Revolucionin ishte kjo perpjekja madheshtore e cdo personi ne vecanti per liri. Keshtu Kanti do behet qysh atehere 'engelli mbrojtes' i personit. Ajo cka e veconte Kantin nga bashkekohesit e tij ishte ideja e tij qe pershkruhet ne kete fraze: "do ishte e kote te mundohemi te percaktojme moralin me menyrat qe mundohemi te percaktojme natyren". Kanti thoshte se morali eshte ekzistant, vecse ai ekziston brenda cdo njeriu ne vecanti. Duke degjuar "ligjin e brendshem" (moralin qe vetpercakton) njeriu mund te behet i lire dhe mund te zoteroj denjesine, sepse denjesia eshte liria qe njeriu gjen brenda tij midis "ligjit te brendshem". Kanti ishte padyshim njeri qe respektonte vlerat demokratike, besonte ne nje demokraci kushtetuese ku ligjet respetonin lirine e personit (sic e nenkuptonte Kanti). Aq shume e perkrahte lirine e personit kanti saqe per lajmet e shemtuara qe vijuan Revolucionin Francez (therrjet midis atyre qe donin pushtetin) Kanti tha shprehjen madheshtore: "si mundet dikush ta fitoje lirine pa mesuar nga ajo?". Sidoqofte me atomicizmin dhe hedhjen poshte te cdo llogjike qe ekzistonte deri atehere Kanti i dha mundesine disa filozofeve pasardhes qe ta interpretojne ate ne baze te besimeve te tyre. Gjithashtu "denjesia" qe permendi Kanti u be arma me e mire e cdo politikani ambicioz te asaj kohe, dmth. duke besuar tek "ligji i brendshem" i tij besonte politikani i asaj kohe se kishte marre 'uraten hyjnore' per te bere cdo marezi dhe cdo ekstrem (qe sipas "ligjit te brendshem" ishte dicka e drejte perderisa kjo ishte deshira e pathyeshme e personit) pa pasur parasysh pasojat (ketu do mundeshim ta krahasojme me mendimin e Makiavelit: "ne rrugen e qellimit mos te te interesojne menyrat"). Interpretues i teorise se Kantit ishte edhe Fichte, nje tjeter Gjerman, i cili adhurimin kantian te personit e ktheu ne adhurim ndaj grupacionit/kombit. Fichte duke pranuar se liria e personit vjen nga "ligji i brendshem" shtoi "teorine e gjithesise", ku gjithesia pershkruhet si nje sistem organik i cili mund te vihet ne levizje vetem ne saj te levizjes se pjeseve qe e perbejne kete sistem organik. Cdo pjese duhet te jet ne levizje qe te levizi gjithesia (kete teori do e adoptojne Fashistet me vone). Keshtu sipas Fichtes cdo pjese mundet te jet e lire vetem ne saj te rolit qe luan mbi gjithesine. Duke e kthyer kete teori mbi temat shoqerore Fichte arriti ne konkluzionin se personi vetem duke qene pjese e nje shteti mundet te jet i lire. Liria vjen vetem kur personi bashkohet me shtetin, nje shtet i cili duhet te organizoje gjithcka deri ne hollesine me te vogel te jetes (duket keshtu Fichte si perkrahes i "totalitarizmit").
> Me pas Fichte me te njejten llogjike kaloi ne marredhenjet nderkombetare ku cdo komb/race ka rolin e vet dhe keshtu mundet te qendroje i gjithe sistemi dhe te perparoje qytetrimi. Te shenojme ketu se sipas filozofeve se fillimshekullit te 19 qytetrimi perparon midis luftes (per Kantin "lufta e brendeshme midis te mires dhe se keqes", per Hegelin "lufta midis kombeve", per Marksin "lufta midis klasave"), pra dhe Fichte besonte se cdo komb mundohet te imponoj qytetrimin e vet dhe si perfundim nga kjo lufte fiton kombi me qytetrimin me te forte dhe keshtu qytetrimi perparon. Kombet Fichte i ndau ne ato qe flasin gjuhe te paster ose protogone (per Fichten te tille ishin Gjermanet) dhe ne ata qe flasin gjuhe te bastarduara dhe te dyte (te tille quante Francezet dhe Anglezet, sepse sipas tij frengjishtja eshte bastarduar nga latinishtja dhe eshte gjuhe e dyte sepse rrjedh nga gjermanishtja, te njejten gje afersisht tha edhe per Anglishten). Konkluzioni i Fichte ishte se ata qe flasin gjuhe protogone, dmth. Gjermanet, jane popull me fizik dhe keshtu do munden te bashkohen dhe te lirohen kurse ata qe flasin gjuhe te dyte ose te bastaduar jane popull i cthurrur, pa te ardhme. Pavarsisht se mendimet e Fichtes krijojne probleme tek lexuesi edhe megjithese shume here nuk tregojne vazhdimesine e duhur ndertuese, dmth. njera gje nuk sjell domosdoshmerisht tjetren, Fichte ishte mbase personi i pare qe i dha kaq rendesi gjuhes si dukuri identiteti. Sipas Fichtes kufinjte natyrore te nje kombi mbarojne atje ku mbaron se foluri gjuha e ketij kmbi, cdo kufi tjeter eshte artficial dhe shtypes.
> 
> 
> vazhdon nje dite tjeter......



Kryeplak, nje keshille te vogel...Shkrimin perpiqu ta ndash ne paragrafe se lexohet me kollaj nga lexuesit e tjere...Jo per gje por na lodhen syte keshtu :buzeqeshje: )

Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Kryeplak, nje keshille te vogel...Shkrimin perpiqu ta ndash ne paragrafe se lexohet me kollaj nga lexuesit e tjere...Jo per gje por na lodhen syte keshtu)
> 
> Gjithe te mirat!


Tani flm per keshillen.... ishte me vend. Por e verteta eshte se une per here e ndaj ne paragrafe, vetem se ketu ne Forum nuk duken (duhet te lesh rrjesht bosh qe te duket paragrafi, dhe kete harroje ta beje). 

Megjithate, gezohem qe e morre mundimin ta lexosh  :Lulja3:

----------


## Ajbi

Se pari ju pershendes  dhe tema eshte qelluar  :shkelje syri: 
me vie keq qe nuk kam kohe per ti lexuar te gjitha postimet :i ngrysur: 
une kam vetem nje definicon per Nacionalizmin(ndoshta e keni then ju me lart)
"Nacionalizmi njerzeve me personalitet te pa formuar u jep  identitet qe  u mungon"
shpresoi  qe do i lexoi postimet  juaja

----------

